# How to remove Sikaflex from paint?



## mrwalsh (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi, I have a fibreglass pop top roof on my VW T5 with a solar panel stuck down with Sikaflex 221 and the panel has failed, and I need to remove it.

I know to remove panel, I will have to do it mechanically with blades etc while trying to be as careful as I can.

But how would I get all the residue off without damaging the paintwork?

Would a toffee wheel work?

Has anyone successfully done this?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Instead of blades id probably give fishing line a try chum. Perhaps try Autosmart Tardis on the residue. I haven't ever had to remove sikaflex thankfully as its serious stuff. 

Good luck chum.

Cooks


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Tardis won't touch it. Toffee wheel, and patience, may be your best option.


----------



## mrwalsh (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Caramel wheel will do the trick!

Sutty


----------



## Sprayer27 (Jun 18, 2015)

^^^agreed^^^
Just keep it moving to stop you burning the paint. If you have any stubborn bits, Innotec do a product called "Innotec Seal and Bond Remover". Its very affective on badge adhesive and claims to even be able to remove windscreen sealent (though I havnt tested that yet).


----------



## mrwalsh (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, Caramel wheel ordered


----------

